# Rats for sale



## Kaithoff (Jan 7, 2021)

I have 4 male rats that I am needing to rehome. I dont have the time I thought I would to give them. All accessories/cage will be included. Must take all 4 as they are bonded. I am located in grand rapids Michigan. If you are interested let me know


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I am not located near you, but I think pictures of them and their cage would be very helpful to any possible adopters. ☺ Good luck!


----------



## Kaithoff (Jan 7, 2021)

pics of the rats cage and rats


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

They are very cute. You are not in my area but I hope they get adopted.


----------

